# #rd Annual Orchid Celebration, NH



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

Too busy to get to our greenhouse, then come to Rollinsford, NH next weekend for the 3rd annual Spring Orchid Celebration at Wentworth Greenhouses. There will be displays, plants for sale, and a wonderful line up of programs. And, if you have a problem plant, bring it along for the experts to help you with it!

For those of you that could not make it to the NH Orchid Society show due to the blizzard, this is a pefect opportunity to get new and exciting plants. Crozer & Crozer, Bob Cleveland Orchids, and Marlow Orchids will be vending alongside Kelly's Korner Orchid Supplies. This will be a wonderful, and fun, weekend for everyone! Bring the kids too!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

the title should read "3rd Annual Orchid Celebration"


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 25, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Sounds like fun!



It will be! Come join us!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish!


----------

